# what size is a lapghan?



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello lovely people. 
I am trying to make a lapghan for a friend's sister. The poor lady has just been told she now has cancer in her liver and lung. I want to make this up asap as I know that she may not have long once the sickness gets into the lung.

Anyway, I am using 3 colours of chunky yarn on 9mm needles and 91 sts (to accommodate the pattern) and it is 29ins wide. I will put a crochet edge to it as well, it might end up about 36ins wide. Will this be wide enough? How long should it be?

Thanks in advance for your advice !


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe it's to lay over your lap and extend down past your knees to keep the chill off..I would take a tape measure and place it on your lap and let it dangle down past your knees and grab it with one hand to see what the measurement is or use a bath towel to see where that ends and measure it. Perhaps you may want it to extend to her ankles..the choice is up to you...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I use Bev's size info page alot--very helpful!

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html

Blanket sizes are near the bottom of the page.
Lapghan: 36" x 48"


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you for a great idea !


----------



## Soke-Fong (Apr 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use Bev's size info page alot--very helpful!
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this ! Perfect !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I made mine 3ft by 5ft at the request of the cancer center where I donate them.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> I made mine 3ft by 5ft at the request of the cancer center where I donate them.


Yes, for cancer patients receiving treatment, that is a good size.
As they are more in a reclined/comfortable position, the afghan can cover them more.
Bless you for donating. :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I use Bev's size info page alot--very helpful!
> 
> http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/size-chart.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing......GREAT page, I know I will use it a lot! "Learn something new everyday" takes on a whole new meaning with this site. Awesome ladies with a lot of knowledge, so willing to share.


----------

